# Macbook: Maintain USB Power when in Sleep?



## AustinM (Feb 7, 2004)

I like to shut the lid on my macbook, which puts it to sleep. I'd like to keep the USB ports powered while its in sleep mode (for USB devices I need to charge). How can I do that?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I am certain that such a thing exists. But the problem is that this keeps the whole computer running, which generates an abundance of heat, which is more easily dissipated when the lid is open (and, conversely, is less easily dissipated when the lid is closed). 

I would recommend against doing what you ask. It will likely shorten the life of your laptop by an appreciable amount of time. 

Just keep the computer open when you're needing to charge things. You can always turn down the brightness of the display.


----------



## Supreme (Mar 21, 2007)

correct me if i'm wrong but i believe USB power is still active while you are in SLEEP mode. it is at least for my powerbook g4. i have a usb powered laptop cooler connected through USB and the fans still run while my powerbook is in sleep mode.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Could you not go into preferences>energy saver then tell the display to sleep rather than the computer. I think that should work for what you're trying to do.


----------

